# Does anyone make a rigid fork with a 1.5 steerer?



## ampan (Jul 31, 2007)

I have searched a bit and can't find one. I figured since you can now buy a 20mm non-disc hub from Profile, there's a shot someone's making a rigid 1.5 fork too. 

Not a big deal, I just don't like looking at a 1 1/8 steerer coming out of a huge head tube. Just looks strange.


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

With reducer headsets, there is no need.

The 1.5" standard comes along with long-travel suspension forks (at least its wider acceptance). A rigid fork will not have that sort of length, and the market for one would be so small that I doubt any company would make a production fork like that.

There is always the option of a custom fork...


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

*ampan*, for BMX or MTB?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

mesier... have you ever seen a 1.5 headtube on a BMX? They still aren't seen often on DJ/Street big bikes.


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

Really? 
Cool! 
I never rode BMX and have not enough info about that. Sorry!
I saw only 1 suspension fork for street/dirt MTB with 1.5" steerer tube. It's a Manitou GL '07. Nothing rigid forks...
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15712


----------



## ampan (Jul 31, 2007)

Minus9--I understand that the 1.5 concept is designed so a 7-inch single crown fork doesn't thrash the front end of your fork, and that the market would be tiny.

That being said, I saw this thing and figured it had about the same level of appeal:
http://www.profileracing.com/estore.php?productid=56

Plus, there's bikes like the Cannondale Chase running around with 1.5 headtubes and a street/DJ geo. Reducer headsets work perfectly, but just for aesthetics it's nice to have the steerer tube/head tube match up.


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

Profile makes franken hubs, that being said they are all smallish company and can afford such runs of products (I believe their products are made in house). That being said how often do we see head tubes and steer tubes (on decent dj specific forks) fail?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

what does a 20mm non-disc hub have to do with a 1.5" headtube? 

90%+ of street/dj riders rock set-ups without front brakes (but still have susp. forks with 20mm thru-axle). Probably less than 5% rock bikes with a 1.5" OS headtube. not corelated.

I have yet to see a 1.5" rigid fork (or bmx)... that GL/Jumper is the only Jump fork I know of with the bigger steerer....


really, if you don't run any spacers with your 1.5" ht frame, it would be hard to tell whether it was 1.5 or not. All you would see is your stem sitting on top of the headset. 
Or are you speaking of the part on a rigid fork where the lower part of the steerer extends down to meet the stanchion tubes? yeah, I could imagine where that might look a bit off with the kegger ht.... 
I wish I could post a nice photo of a GMD custom bike where he matched perfectly the outer diameter of that crown section on his rigid fork with the same OD of the ht... looks like all one piece, so smooth! but apparantly took almost one full day to custom machine that out of one giant piece of 4130. you're not going to see another one of those any time soon!


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

internal reducer hs, like the e13 reducer cups man


----------

